# Devils Lake



## JayBird (Dec 1, 2003)

Decided to break out the ice fishing gear and hit Black Tiger Bay on 
Saturday.  Ice thickness was between 5-7" and we were in about 10 feet
of water, saw other people running four wheelers on the ice so not too bad. Fished from noon to 5 and got 7 nice eyes, biggest was about 3 lbs.
Only saw two other groups of fisherman so not much traffic. Haven't seen any reports yet so just wondering if anyone else has given it a try?


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

We had good luck yesterday on Black Tiger, in about 14 foot of water. Jiggin spoons and half minnow worked best.


----------



## rburt (Apr 12, 2002)

Any perch or is the ice too thin to get out deep enough? 14' should be getting close this early in the year (usually over 18 is where I try at first ice).


----------



## rburt (Apr 12, 2002)

Went out to Black Tiger on Saturday in the morning and early afternoon. Caught a few, but it was slow (perch) in 12' of water. Marked fish all day, and drilled a few holes deeper (up to 25') - same thing, there were fish but they wouldn't bite. Most of the people that had been there the day before said the bite was best at sundown (we were there at sunrise) but we had to leave so it might have picked up a bit later.


----------



## JayBird (Dec 1, 2003)

Will be heading out to Black Tiger today for the late afternoon
and evening. Will post a report on Monday.


----------



## JayBird (Dec 1, 2003)

Made it out Friday afternoon and evening
fishing for Walleyes and sorry to say 
we did not catch a thing. Fished from 
2-6pm. I guess when they say hit or 
miss they weren't lying.


----------



## rburt (Apr 12, 2002)

Saturday, December 27: Fished near Camp Grafton, on the east side of Highway 57 (west shore of East Bay). There were tons of guys out there and everyone was doing decent, but not great. We ended with 13 perch, 9 keepers and a 5 lb northern. I couldn't trigger a strike on anything but minnows and the lures of choice were a glow green genz bug and a plain hook.

Sunday, December 28: Fished south Black Tiger near the west shore, in 23' of water. Only fished 2 hours and caught about a dozen perch with one being 1 lb, 10 oz. The lure of a choice was a glow chartreuse forage minnow jig and the "buzz stick" fishing rod really triggered them off the bottom.

Anyone else fishing the Strikemaster Open?


----------

